

Is There a Plugin to Collapse Comments? - suking

Is there a greasemonkey script or similar that can collapse/expand comments and maybe organize them a little bit better (like reddit's grease monkey script)?
======
Tiomaidh
Yes, yes there is:

[http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8...](http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=hacker+news+collapse+comments)

------
sharadgopal
You may also want to check out:

<http://hckrnews.com/about.html>

